# Congratulations, Chile!



## Outsider

And to Chilean women, especially, for the election of your first female president. I actually thought Michelle Bachelet was the first woman to be elected president in the American continent, but I was mistaken: there have been a few others!
P.S. I watched part of her nice acceptance speech on TV.


----------



## marinax

well, you can "erase" Estella Martinez de Peron from that list... she wasn't "elected", she just was the presidents widow and "vicepresident" (believe it or not...)

well, congrats to chile. is a good example for countries like ours...

and have you seen how many in San Marino?


----------



## Milla

Thanks Outsider.

As an courius fact: Women have started to use "bandas presidenciales" (don't know how it is called in English)  

Let's hope this four next years could be a good ones, it's gonna be hard for her.


----------



## Fernando

I think it is good news to have female presidents as a way of breaking sexist non-written uses, specially when she had no advantage over men (no positive discrimination).

Said this, we only will ask them (every woman in office) to perform well, just what we asked to men.


----------



## Laia

Bueno... poco a poco vamos avanzando en la igualdad


----------



## Roi Marphille

I'm very happy for Chile and for herself. 
She is very nice and she seems to be very honest like her party comparing the others. 
She suffered a lot and deserved to win. 
Being a woman and president has big significance but I'd be happy as well if _that person_ would be a man as well. 
Do you know what I mean..? I'm happy for her because she is who she is but not because she is a woman. I believe in equality. If I had had the chance to vote, I would vote for her not because she is a woman but because I believe that she is valid for that. 
Anyway, felicidades a los/las chilenos/as!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En otro hilo encontré opiniones encontradas a cerca de la nueva presidenta... Me gustaría saber las dos perspectivas de los chilenos.
Saludos
(Bueno y lo que sí hay que reconocer es que las mujeres están avanzando en igualdad)


----------



## Milla

I don`t know if I must open a new thread on the issue (Chilean new female president) but I certainly would like to hear opinions about that, and not only about the case of Chile or female presidency but also about gender issues in general.

This post and this other one opened by myself , put me to think about it, well ¿should I opened a new post or can we continue here?

Thanks


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Milla, I think this is the right one


----------



## Milla

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Milla, I think this is the right one


 
thanks Tigger , but still no opinions  ... I guess we have to keep waiting for them... 

Saludos!!


----------



## Ilmo

Pero, para realizar la igualdad por completo, ¿no sería necesaria una ley que prescribiera que hay que elegir un presidente varón cada segunda vez?
Justamente hemos padecido bajo dominio femenino seis años conseguidos y la presidenta obtuvo 46,3 por ciento de los votos en la primera ronda ayer. Todavía nos quedamos esperanzados las dos semanas hasta la segunda ronda decisiva.


----------



## Fernando

I would divide every century in 4-year periods. You should elect:

- 20 men
- 20 women
- 3 homosexuals (2 male and 1 female)
- 1 transexual
- 1 "not sure"

Now seriously, I would not mind to be governed by women all my life (or even homosexuals) assuming they know how to get the job done.


----------



## luar

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Pero, para realizar la igualdad por completo, ¿no sería necesaria una ley que prescribiera que hay que elegir un presidente varón cada segunda vez?


 
No estoy segura... Igualdad, según entiendo, no se refiere simplemente a equidad en número, sino más bien a igualdad en oportunidades. La igualdad de género apunta más bien a que un ser humano pueda ocupar cualquier puesto político, en este caso, de acuerdo a su capacidad y no debido a su sexo.  Es decir, que no tenga yo más probabilidades de ser elegido presidente por ser hombre y no mujer. ¿Me explico? 

No conozco para nada la situación en Finlandia, pero dudo mucho que el problema de cualquier país se resuelva porque los cromosomas de sus jefes de estado sean XY y no XX.


----------



## Milla

Es claro que igualdad de oportunidades apela a calidad no a cantidad en su mayoria de veces (porque en sueldos... evidentemente apela a números) pero si un hombre y una mujer son igualmente idoneos intelectualmente para un cargo o labor especifica ¿Es más dificil para la mujer desempeñarse en tal función? me refiero, ¿se le apoya y se le exije de igual forma?, pues no veo a ningún hombre ir de taco alto a las reuniones ni que se les culpe por los "pequeños traumas" (y a veces grandes) de los hijos como si a las mujeres...

¿Que les parece?


----------



## ampurdan

Me parece que he visto a muy pocas mujeres llevar traje y corbata.  

Es curioso de que no haya aparecido un thread de felicitaciones a Frau Merkel...

Yo me reservo las felicitaciones para el final del mandato, pero de momento me cae bien esta señora.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Congratulations Michelle Bachelet. I'm surprised no one else noticed that Ellen Johnson Sirleaf(another woman) has also been elected as president of her country of Liberia. 
    I hope no one minds my bringing up Bangladesh again but it's the only country in the world to have elected women prime ministers three times in a row(although the level of corruption might tarnish the image of a "free" election) and the next election will have the same two women running again. Recently there was also an international poll measuring the various conditions of women across the world and Bangladesh came out 39th, .01 percent behind Japan and beat countries like Italy and Greece on this scale..


----------



## Roi Marphille

I think someone should open a thread about_ reverse discrimination_ because this one is going there...
I'd be interesting. Don't you think?


----------



## Outsider

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one else noticed that Ellen Johnson Sirleaf(another woman) has also been elected as president of her country of Liberia.
> I hope no one minds my bringing up Bangladesh again but it's the only country in the world to have elected women prime ministers three times in a row(although the level of corruption might tarnish the image of a "free" election) and the next election will have the same two women running again.


I thought the Chilean election might be an interesting topic for this forum, as there are many Spanish speakers and learners in here. I confess that I had not heard about the Liberian elections. 
Interesting note about Bangladesh! I did remember that they'd had a female head of state, but I did not know her name. Here's Bangladesh's first and current female prime minister, Khaleda Zia.
I remember Benazir Bhutto being the first woman to head a Muslim state, as well. Looking at the entry in the Wikipedia, it seems that her second term was marred by accusations of corruption. But, then, so are the terms of many male politicians. Equality for women means being allowed to mess up as much as men.


----------



## Fernando

I noticed the Liberian news. Anyway, Liberia is a smaller country than Chile and it has no much interest for Spanish speakers and unfourtunately, we do not have many Africans here.

I would say the main and more influent female politicians are Margaret Thatcher and Indira Gandhi. Well, she governed 1 billion people and nobody seems to remember her.


----------



## Dandee

luar said:
			
		

> No estoy segura... Igualdad, según entiendo, no se refiere simplemente a equidad en número, sino más bien a igualdad en oportunidades. La igualdad de género apunta más bien a que un ser humano pueda ocupar cualquier puesto político, en este caso, de acuerdo a su capacidad y no debido a su sexo. Es decir, que no tenga yo más probabilidades de ser elegido presidente por ser hombre y no mujer. ¿Me explico?
> 
> No conozco para nada la situación en Finlandia, pero dudo mucho que el problema de cualquier país se resuelva porque los cromosomas de sus jefes de estado sean XY y no XX.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Pero lo curioso es que muchas mujeres, por no decir la mayoría reconoce que votó por Michelle Bachelet solo por ser mujer más que por sus capacidades demostradas o por simpatízar con sus ideas políticas y otro tanto solo por el rechazo que les produce la derecha política.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## manana

Sí, estamos felices,  al  menos  más del 50% de hombres y mujeres que votamos  por ella y la apoyamos  en su candidatura  desde un comienzo, más  otro grupo de  chilenos  que se fue  uniendo  y convenciendo  paulatinamente  de que ella era “la candidata”  para ganar  estas elecciones. Y no sólo por ser mujer,  sino por  una serie de cualidades que la derecha de mi país  con  su eterna  estrechez  de pensamiento y de postura única frente a la vida ha tratado de obviar.   La derecha de Chile   y su conservadurismo que  todo lo mira  bajo un solo  prisma y todo lo mide  bajo una sola vara, su vara. En contraposición a estas posturas basta ver  el rostro de Michelle  para saber que ella  no comulga con  criterios estrechos ni  sectarios,   ella  es una mujer por sobre todo pluralista,  transparente y abierta al mundo, a  la diversidad de ideas y de grupos humanos, pero prudente porque vivió  en carne propia los traumas de  Chile. Es una hormiguita  laboriosa que ha dedicado su vida al servicio público por  un profundo amor a este país, sin ese afán  de protagonismo  y de poder que caracterizaba a  su contendor,  Piñera,  y a  tantos políticos,  y esto  se  percibe ya que en todo momento  antepone  las grandes  responsabilidades que tendrá en su cargo por sobre conceptos estériles o   ideas superfluas  o de lucimiento personal.  Para mi gusto  es una mujer bastante evolucionada,  capaz  de distinguir  que es lo más  importante  de  lo que poco aporta al bien  común.  Dicen sus cercanos que es llevada de sus ideas y que no es fácil de convencer cuando ella cree tener la razón sobre todo cuando algo muy importante está en juego. Dicen que  por sobre el espíritu competitivo que  caracteriza a los hombres en   política, ella antepone su  intuición y una visión  más aterrizada  y acotada de los problemas que  aquejan a hombres y mujeres.  Se la crítica porque es médico y no tiene estudios de economía (su próximo ministro de hacienda  probablemente   habrá obtenido  un doctorado en Harvard, MIT, Yale, o en alguna universidad europea);    porque no tiene pareja y no tiene una familia “normal” (esta es la crítica más absurda, si en Chile hay miles de  hombres y mujeres separados, o solteros  que crían a sus hijos solos  y salen  adelante ¿y son anormales?);   porque no es una gran oradora, ¡gracias a Dios! (si el ganador hubiese sido Piñera  habríamos tenido cuatro años de una oratoria demagoga,  agotadora,  añeja, y particularmente en él:  vacía y repetitiva) . 
 
Para solucionar  nuestros problemas  necesitamos  a esta pequeña gran  mujer y   por sobre todo de su  capacidad de discernir, de  su criterio y  de su  particular visión de nuestros problemas, de su  sencillez y de su madurez para superar experiencias terriblemente traumáticas y aún así sonreír limpiamente  y con ganas de trabajar por el bien de  todos nosotros. 
 
Creo que  Michelle Bachelet  es un ser   esencialmente femenino y se sentirá este “toque” en su  mandato. Esperamos además  que  haga un buen gobierno porque por primera vez desde  el término de la dictadura, tendrá la mayoría del Congreso de su lado.


----------



## Fernando

No me ha quedado claro, manana.

¿Estás a favor o en contra de Bachelet?


----------



## manana

Fernando said:
			
		

> No me ha quedado claro, manana.
> 
> ¿Estás a favor o en contra de Bachelet?


 
  Me rindo ante las ironías, por ahí no doy la batalla.

Está claro que estoy  muy contenta de que haya ganado esta elecciones​


----------



## Metztli

*Realmente Chile es un gran ejemplo para America Latina (junto con Bolivia, Haiti y Nicaragua)... y para el mundo entero! *
*Felicidades !!!*

*Ojala algun día las mujeres presidentas de la historia no se puedan enlistar en una sola página web.*


----------



## Fernando

manana said:
			
		

> Me rindo ante las ironías, por ahí no doy la batalla.
> 
> Está claro que estoy  muy contenta de que haya ganado esta elecciones​



 Es que me ha hecho mucha gracia esa muestra absoluta de fe que tienes.

Por mi parte si los políticos que voto son elegidos, sólo espero que no la fastidien mucho.


----------



## manana

Fernando said:
			
		

> Es que me ha hecho mucha gracia esa muestra absoluta de fe que tienes.
> 
> Por mi parte si los políticos que voto son elegidos, sólo espero que no la fastidien mucho.


 
Bueno Fernando, no soy tan ingenua,  sé que algunos votaron por ella solamente  para evitar el fastideo de Piñera, él si que habría sido una pulga  en el oído


----------



## timpeac

Fernando said:
			
		

> I would divide every century in 4-year periods. You should elect:
> 
> - 20 men
> - 20 women
> - 3 homosexuals (2 male and 1 female)
> - 1 transexual
> - 1 "not sure"
> 
> Now seriously, I would not mind to be governed by women all my life (or even homosexuals) assuming they know how to get the job done.


 
And I think at least one bigot should be heard, at least once a thread. It allows everyone else to feel superior and avoids in-fighting.


----------



## Fernando

timpeac said:
			
		

> And I think at least one bigot should be heard, at least once a thread. It allows everyone else to feel superior and avoids in-fighting.



Everybody happy, then.


----------

